# Audi S3 8L Quattro 1999 265HP OEM+ Project



## Wessel97 (Dec 16, 2018)

Hello, As i'm new on the Forum i thought it be nice to introduce myself,

My name is Wessel 21 years old and I'm from The Netherlands.

I'm the proud owner of an 1999 Mk1 Audi S3, Had it for around 2,5 Years now. Before this i had a Mk1 Golf Cabriolet witch i rebuild from my 16th till 18th, after driving it for a year and a half the car was finished in my eyes (just wanted something new LOL). Some pics of the Mk1;

How i bought it:




























The car was in a rough shape, barely any rust though, so a good base to start. it also was a 1.8 GLI (112hp) with just 40k KM's.

2 years later:




























Anyway, I moved on and bought something more practical and fast, An 1999 S3














































The car seemed to be in quite good shape when i Bought it (oh boy was i wrong, as expected with these kind of cars), It was the perfect spect car for me, Black, no sunroof, Blue alcantara interior... Would've liked the car in Nogaro blue also but whatever, (at least the interior is) when this car is in the sun the dept of the black color is insane (no metallic).

Anyway, the list of (the biggest) Repairs i've done so far;

- Rebuild gearbox with new dual mass flywheel, clutch and pressure plate (it was whining in every gear)
- Broken electric window frame 
- Broken rear wiper motor
- Broke wheel bearring
- Replaced almost all rubber hoses with Samco/Forge ones
- N249 delete
- Broken central locking pump
- Faded headlights
- 2 new Side windows because of scratches done by adjusting the frames in the door wrong (last owner)
- Stuck brake caliper in the rear
- EGR/ secundairy air pump delete
- Completely redid the crankcase ventilation system + catch can (looked hideous when i bought it and didn't really seem to help this way either)

When i look at it it isn't to bad, there weren't any major engine failures. It's just the car was sitting for 2 years when i bought it and it needed a LOT of love.

Anyway, Mods i've done so far

- It allready was remapped to 265hp
- Billstein B16 Pss9 Coilovers
- Original Rs4/TT 18' Rims completely redone and powdercoated
- Some really nice gauges in the center console
- Catchcan
- Powerflex bushings in lower control arms (front)

And really that's it until now for some upgrades, i've mostly been busy making the car reliable and nice to drive again hahaha.

These are some pics of how the car is now: The paint was really bad as you can see, but i'm a detailer myself so that wasn't that big of a deal.



















The whole car looked like this... some pictures of the progress:














































You can really see the difference with the door in the last picture (still had to remove the sanding residu on the trim)

some of the wheels:




























and of the Coilovers










And the finished product (for now)





































Engine bay looks a lot better now too:























































Keep in mind the car has done 235.000km's now (146.000 miles)

Now my plans are to make it an OEM+ Build, looking to get in to around 400-500hp range. But then in a way nobody will see it, when you open the hood is has to look as stock as it does right now. Same thing on the outside, it might look a bit lower, make some noice soon but i'm going to keep these wheels because they look period correct but also someone who doesn't know isn't necessarily going to think it's anything special.. exactly the way i like it.

So last week i received the first big (ish) mod, a Zinram 3 inch exhaust front to back. 




























So far it looks to be really awesome quality, and from what i heard it fits really well too (i'll be able to give feedback on that soon enough:laugh

Let me know what you guys think! grtz wessel


----------



## Wessel97 (Dec 16, 2018)

Noticed a lot of the pictures weren't working, it's fixed now:thumbup:


----------



## Bempa (Apr 8, 2014)

That paint correction  

Skickat från min SM-G950F via Tapatalk


----------



## parron (Oct 18, 2019)

Woww, impressive work with the paint, makes me wanna do a complete polishing to mine, maybe before winter when I can use motorbike to get at work daily...
Interior looks awesome too, very well conservated. I´m searching to replace my driver´s seat cause the alcantara peeled off and lost a lot of colour... 
But my gauges like me more :laugh:
Powered Off








Lights On or Contact ON


----------

